# If you tried *natural* & found fleas on....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So far 1 of your 4 GSDs, what would you do? I have not had to use meds for over a yr now. Used Frontline a yr or so ago. Now, just found fleas on back above tail of our Shadow. Flakey skin & very slight raw spots. I hate to treat all, but not sure? Skyrah is 6 almost 7 months & never had a flea med on. So, if I decide to treat, use what? I did put a FL Plus treatment on Shadow just today. Any suggestions? Hate fleas & did always did use FL Plus 2 x a yr. Thanks much....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just went thru this with my 3, if one has them, they all must have them. My one dog is very alergic it only takes 1 flea to get her scratching everywhere. Everyone got a bath, I used advantix, treated the 2 cats too. What a pain. Vacumming everyday, changing thier bedding everyday.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Dang!!! Ok, what have many found as a great natural use to keep them away & works? So hate to treat all.  Sure I must....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You have to treat them all. 
We used biospot because of a foster dog who brought in fleas and everyone got them, we're talking 15 dogs or so, and had to treat every one of them. We've never had a bad reaction with biospot, but did use Selemectrin(revolution?) on a kitten once and had a very bad reaction once.
We are so not used to fleas here, it's not a real great climate for them, but now and then (a few x a year) get a dog in with them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

15!!! Geez  I guess 4 to treat isn't that bad. How about other items to clean? Bedding, run sweeper, etc? They all ride in the suv often.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have found that the best thing for fleas is Advantage. Frontline doesn't work as well for fleas; it's better for ticks. But it depends on the fleas in your area and if they have built up a resistance--I've heard other people say that Advantage didn't work for them.

If you want to go with "natural" flea control, you could try Diatomaceous Earth or Neem oil, but I have to say, the animals I know whose owners use "natural" flea control are almost always covered with fleas. 

Pyrethrin dip/spray is also natural, and is a good knock-down treatment, but doesn't leave much residual protection.

Yes, you have to treat ALL the animals in the house for fleas to get a handle on the problem. Vacuum thoroughly, wash bedding, vacuum the SUV. Good luck.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> 15!!! Geez  I guess 4 to treat isn't that bad. How about other items to clean? Bedding, run sweeper, etc? They all ride in the suv often.



Yes, which is why you'll see we use the cheaper alternative...really no choice. And I've used biospot on shelter puppies before w/no issues, the fleas are gone by the next day.

We don't have carpet at all, you can try the DE (mentioned above) for the rest of the places. But yes, vacuum frequently to continue getting rid of them.
By 1-2 rounds of any 30-day spot on they ought to be gone.
Remember if you see even one flea, that means they've laid eggs all over the place. The biospot has "igr" or growth inhibitor so the eggs will be sterile (I think is how it works). 
All I know is the fleas are gone and the dogs have finally quit biting themselves. One of ours turns out to be allergic to fleas, which we did not know until the infestation about what, 2 mos. ago now.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure if you have cats too, but if you do, be careful about using pyrethrin and permethrin.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Not sure if you have cats too, but if you do, be careful about using pyrethrin and permethrin.


Both of those are actually fine for cats.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Both of those are actually fine for cats.


Pyrethrin can be used, but you have to be careful not to overdose. Permethrin is highly toxic for cats and should never be used on them. If they lick your dogs a lot, it shouldn't be used on the dogs either. Cats lack the enzyme to metabolize it. You will notice that products sold with permethrin usually have signs on them saying not to be used on cats.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have a cat bit there's no contact between he and the dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

someone asked me if I knew where to buy tic-clip locally and I had to admit I had never heard of it Anibio Tick Clip Dog Cat Natural Flea Repellent Tags . They said it was terrific . Their experience was with a cat that had previously had a liver problem so were very reluctant to use anything "toxic" . Their cat was also a huge challenge to bathe . The cat had picked up some fleas in the garden and had become irritated constantly grooming himself at the hip to base of tail till the hair had disappeared -- feline miliary dermatitis . 

I was intrigued by the accounts of the safety and the effectiveness . 

Anybody with experience ?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yep, tried them for the dogs this summer. They had a money back guarantee and after 3 weeks we sent them back and got a refund. Maybe they work better on cats (because they're smaller)?

Anyway, I still don't use any chemicals on my crew. It is little more work having to flea comb but I'd rather do that than put pesticides on them.


----------

